# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Arches Update

## Chris Baird

Hello all. Here are some pics of Mike's birdseye A-style. There are other mandolins to show as well (flat tops, octaves, etc..), I'll post them tomorrow.

----------


## Chris Baird

The back.

----------


## Chris Baird

Tasmanian Blackwood binding.

----------


## Chris Baird

....

----------


## Chris Baird

Tuner buttons like these are certain to cause delusions of tonal improvement.

----------


## Chris Baird

Well, I've got more to show but I'll wait till tomorrow. I will also be updating my site with more stuff so stay tuned.

----------


## Keith Newell

Wow Chris! I must say you went the extra mile on this one. Just beautiful. I bet the new owner is gonna be real happy 
 Keith

----------


## kyblue

Totally awesome. #I love that binding, and the tuner buttons, and the back, just everything!

I want an octave, so I'm looking forward to seeing what you have.

----------


## berkeleymando

Chris, you are reaching new heights. Those tuner buttons are incredible! What are they? As always, I am so very impressed by your gorgeous mandolins. Thanks for sharing the pictures.

----------


## berkeleymando

Oh yes, and tell us about the new variation on the inlaid 'Arches' logo...please!

----------


## Skip Kelley

Wow Chris! That mandolin is awesome! I love the wood binding. You did an incredible job!!

----------


## grandmainger

Someone please remove the camera from Chris's hand... Or remove the checkbook from mine!

----------


## Lane Pryce

Stellar--Just Stellar!!!That is a fantastic mandolin.The choice of materials speaks to your creativity.Does it have a bluegrass tone and a ground shaking chop too?Inquiring mindless bodies want to know!!! Lp

----------


## JEStanek

Oh My God. When I look at Chris's work I get weak knees. That mando is gorgeous. My compliments to the Arches team and congrat to Mike for getting that mandolin.
Jamie

----------


## mandoryan

Uh.... I don't know what to say.....I'm without words...that thing is amazing!!!

Sitting here making gutteral noises, choking on my own saliva....ugg....

----------


## stevem

Mandoryan, you're description is busting me up. I'm going to get fired for laughing too loud...
 

That mando is completely delicious. Perfection.

----------


## PaulD

WOW Chris... There's nothing I can say that hasn't been said already (although Ryan managed!  ), but that is one _great looking instrument_! I love Birdseye anyway, but between the wooden binding, burl peghead, and the custom tuner buttons that instrument is _stunning_! Do you have a more straight-on shot of the back? 

Paul Doubek

----------


## Chris Baird

Thanks, for the kind comments, both sophisticated and gutteral. I've updated my website. You can see more of the above mandolin at http://www.archesmusic.com/Astylegallery2.htm

The tuner buttons are made from afzelia burlwood and tasmanian blackwood.

----------


## Chris Baird

Here are a couple of Eric's A-style. Slab sawn maple back and sides.

----------


## Chris Baird

back.

----------


## Chris Baird

Brian's Octave.

----------


## Chris Baird

Rosewood back and sides, red spruce top, ebony binding, veneer, fingerboard, etc.

----------


## Chris Baird

And last but certainly not least, Butch Baldassari's cocobolo flat top.

----------


## Chris Baird

back.

----------


## Chris Baird

Peghead.

----------


## Chris Baird

...

----------


## Chris Baird

rosette. # # http://www.archesmusic.com/backsidegal.htm

----------


## Chris Baird

There are more photos and info at my website (active link below). I'm working on a couple F4s, they will be next out of the shop.

----------


## rose#1

very nice...I am behind do you sub your services out?

----------


## PaulD

Those are awesome, Chris. I'd like to see some in person. It looks like these are all slated for new homes... do you plan on sending any more up to SLC anytime soon? Or would I need to take a trip to Moab? (Near 100 degrees down there today I hear.) 

If you don't mind my asking, how do you do the buttons? I'm envisioning a glued up sandwich big enough for all the buttons, routing the concavity, and the cutting them with a plug cutter... or is there an easier way?

I like the idea of setting the logo in a veneer "flag" too... really sets it off. 

Lots of inspiration for the mando-builder wannabe, and temptation for those with a MAS budget!

Paul Doubek

----------


## Bill Snyder

VERY, VERY impressive body of work. Beautiful materials and execution. If they sound half as good as they look I hope you are getting top dollar for them.

----------


## Chris Baird

> I am behind


Aren't we all.

----------


## Steve Davis

I love the wood selection, contrast, and trim. Very pretty axes. Can't wait to see the F4s.

----------


## mandoryan

Errrrr...uggg...that peghead is very cool! Keep up the excellent work! One day........

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

great oogedy-moogedy 

i know where my next mando's coming from

now all i need is a job...

lousy age thing

im still not sure i understand you philosophy though  

baron

----------


## mandoJeremy

Those mandos are just sexy! Chris, what scale length do you use on your octave mandos? I know someone that might be interested in one.

----------


## PaulD

Steve said: 


> Very pretty axes.


My step-son set me straight on this: he refers to our guitars as axes, but my mandolins and hatchets!  

pd

----------


## plunktone

Every one of these photos is absolutley stunning! Those tuner buttons are just delicious. I'm just staring in awe...
-jamie

----------


## Chris Baird

Jeremy, The octave in the pics has a 20 3/4" scale. The scale length is not set in stone, I can build to suit. The body would probably work as a bouzuki as well with up to a 26" scale length.

----------


## Ken Sager

Paul,
I just sent a PM to you. I'm meeting with Chris on Saturday in SLC. Call me if you want to hook up with us. Chris may have already let you know he's coming, but I just thought I'd spread the word.

----------


## Ken Sager

I forgot to mention that the photos are stunning and I can't wait to see Chris' work in person.

Joy to all,
Ken

----------


## PaulD

Thanks Ken... in case you haven't seen it I've responded to your PM. It will be good to meet you guys and see more of Chris'... as you put it... stunning work. 

pd

----------


## PaulD

Chris and Ken; Thanks for the get together on Saturday. I would PM this, but I wanted to publicly rave about how wonderful that birdseye mando looked, sounded, and played in person. Great work Chris... I hope anybody considering a new/custom instrument gives serious thought to buying an Arches. It was also fun to check out Ken's new Old Wave octave... I think I _need_ an OM. That instrument is another testament to Bill's talent... not that there was any question. 

It was great to meet you guys and noodle around. Hopefully we can get together and jam this summer.

Paul Doubek

----------


## Ken Sager

Paul,
Any time you want to jam just call. I couldn't agree more about Chris' work. I gave him a deposit and now begins the delicious wait. I'm excited to see what he'll do for me.

Chris,
Thank you for spending time with us. It was a genuine pleasure to meet you, to play that fabulous instrument, and to talk mandolins.

All the best,
Ken

----------


## Chris Baird

It was my pleasure to come and hang out, I get to the point in my small town where it feels great to get out and see some folks. Ken and Paul are great guys, they didn't even make fun of my playing. And I cetainly urge anyone who needs a good vaction to come to Moab Ut. and see me.

----------


## Eric F.

As the lucky guy who got the blond pictured on the first page, let me say that Chris does excellent work. My mandolin sounds as good as it looks, and it looks fabulous. It's got what the makers of a softball bat I once owned called "whomp + woof" and it has enough sweetness to make tunes such as "A Place in the Heart" or "Ashokan Farwell" sound delicious. I've had it a few weeks now, and every time I pick it up, it surprises and rewards me.

I can't wait to see the F4s. Chris' attention to detail is excellent. I'm betting his scroll will meet mandojeremy's approval.

----------


## 8ch(pl)

Really lovely instruments Chris.

----------


## fredfrank

I was disappointed this year that I didn't see any of the Arches mandolins at Durango or Grand Junction. Our band played both festivals, and I thought surely Chris would be at one of them.
 

I did, however, get to see a Hilburn "A" model at Old Blue. Great instrument!

----------


## Chris Baird

Yeah, I wish I was at more festivals too. The above birdseye A-style is going to Durango this friday.

----------


## kyblue

O.K., can't stand it any more. #Have to tell everyone that I sent Chris a check to get on his waiting list for an octave mandolin. #Birdseye maple with tasmanian blackwood binding, inspired by the first photos posted in this thread. #Also have heard some good recommendations of his work - finish and tone.

Chris seems like a really nice guy, judging from our email exchanges, and obviously I've been really impressed with the photos he's displayed here.

I looked around at available mandos, but I think I really enjoy working with our great American craftsmen/artists and helping to support the work they do. #We have a tradition of that in Kentucky, and I think it's a fine one. #I didn't go wrong when I went that way on my F5 with Darby Boofer, and I don't expect any less from Chris. #

Now for the anticipation...

Paula

----------


## Eric F.

Hey Paula, good choice!

I LOVE my Arches mandolin.

----------


## Jim M.

Paula - You definitely won't be disappointed. Chris does great work. I bought a flat-top from him and was so impressed, I ordered another instrument from him. Good luck with the wait!

----------


## grandmainger

Yes. Excellent choice. My Arches flattop is awesome. I can't wait to find a good enough reason to justify ordering an arch-top from Chris.

Germain

----------


## berkeleymando

Paula, good choice. I, like Jim, bought one and ordered another ... details forthcoming. Jim I was hoping to see you at the Comando gathering last weekend - I brought my Arches along and had a lot of fun.

----------


## man doh

It's comforting to hear from those who have received there first are going back for #2. I can't wait for my first. Everytime Chris posts pictures of one my wheels spin on the options for mine.

----------


## Ken Sager

Chris has started the tease... Here's my mandolin in progress (note: it's just the backwood, not the back yet):

----------


## Chris Baird

I've got about 10 mandolins worth of that wood. Hint hint.

----------


## Ken Sager

Chris, is it wide enough for a one-piece back?

----------


## Chris Baird

Nope, the stuff I have is 8" wide.

----------


## Ken Sager

That works, too!

----------


## Steve Davis

Don't torture me like that. (nice work and nice wood) I have the motive but not the means.

----------


## man doh

> I've got about 10 mandolins worth of that wood. Hint hint.


Was this pointed at me? and my indecisiveness?

----------


## berkeleymando

Hey, check this out, Arches French wine!

No really, my local store throws out these fine wooden boxes that I use for storage, books, etc. I liked this one.

----------


## PaulD

Ahhh... finally the truth about Arches mandolins; Chris makes them out of old wine crates!

----------


## berkeleymando

Actually, this thing has good tonal character when I tap on it...I may create a speaker cabinet out of it. Or ... add a neck, tuners, bridge tune it in fifths and it could be a 'mandobox'. Hey, if some folks use cigar boxes - or even more to my horror a bedpan - why not a wine crate!!

----------


## Ken Sager

> Or #... add a neck, tuners, bridge tune it in fifths and it could be a 'mandobox'.


How about *winedolin*?

----------


## Chris Baird

First time I heard Arches as a company name was from a french watercolor paper manufacturer.
 #ManDoh,
 #I wasn't directing those hints your way, that is, unless you want to save yourself some trouble and just order your second one straight away.   Your back is below, a nice quartersawn piece of red maple. Perfect for the kind of tone you want.

----------


## man doh

look like a beauty.  I'll be living in a tent if I order another right away.

----------


## grandmainger

Aha! I have actually had some of that wine before.
Sauternes are extremely sweet dessert wines. They are sometimes served as aperitif, and the lay French drink it with _foie gras_, although it is too sweet for that use.
This particular one is very famous, and one of a handful of white Bordeaux that are classified as _Grand Cru_. It's very excellent, and outrageously expensive, even in France. Idread to think how much it sold for after import.

Best side to it being so expensive: you don't usually drink enough to finish like these two: 

   

Germain (French guy, in case you haven't noticed!)

----------


## berkeleymando

The latest, with the Waverly tuners.

----------


## berkeleymando

.

----------


## Eric F.

Wow.

----------


## Ken Sager

Wow is right. That is amazing. Chris, what will happen if I get set of Waverly's for mine?

----------


## Chris Baird

Well for one your wallet will be a lot lighter, and two, you will have the best tuners available.

----------


## Ken Sager

I understand.

----------


## Eric F.

Chris kind of cut to the chase there, didn't he?

----------


## PaulD

He certainly didn't waste words!  
Nice work, Chris... wonderful inlay! Nice closeup of the Waverly's too.

----------


## testore

Chris,
WOW you're blowing my mind. Any chance of me coming down to see your stuff in the flesh?

----------


## Steve Davis

nice carving! gasp.

----------


## Chris Baird

Gary, You are welcome anytime. I had planned on stopping by when in SLC but I just had too much to do in too little time. I'll be sure to let you know when I come up next.

----------


## testore

Please let me know . Thanks

----------


## berkeleymando

The growing number of Arches fans will appreciate this picture of the F4 that Chris is building for me. Chris has been great throughout the whole process, and as I have mentioned earlier, I love the A style mandolin he built for me!

----------


## Eric F.

You're killing me.

----------


## mandoryan

That's a beautiful F4! Do you have pics of the back. We'd love to see them....well I would...

----------


## Steve Davis

Beautiful Chris. How did you find the change in style to adapt to? (I've always liked F4s myself.)

----------


## Chris Baird

Huh? 

I'll post more pics when it is done and in Berkeley's hands.

----------


## Steve Davis

I meant the change from building A-style mandolins to F-style.

----------


## Chris Baird

F-styles are much harder. We will see how I adapted in a couple weeks. I like the sculptural aspect of f-styles as I come from a background of decorative carving.

----------


## oldwave maker

I stopped in Chris' shop thurs morning on the way to snowbird. Saw this F4 with finish but no strings. Simply put, it looks like a genuine F4, not some airbrushers fantasy. I think he must have found that 5 gallon bucket of mojo Steve dips all his Gil's into, cuz this looks like the real deal! hope to hear it played someday....
thanks Chris!

----------


## Chris Baird

The only real deal in the shop that day was Bill himself. Thanks for the visit, I hope to get on down to old wave holler sometime.

----------


## mandoman15

so do you have any new pics??? please?

----------


## Eric F.

Chris, you must have the mojo - I've stopped looking at the classifieds since I got my Arches.

----------


## good_ol_al_61

This thread helped me to make the decision that I have been contemplating for about 8-9 months.

After a nice conversation with Chris, I sent my deposit in yesterday.

In a little more than a year, I'll be part of the Arches family.

Patience, patience, patience.....

----------


## mandoman15

so any finished photos or are they still curing..the mandolins, not the photos.. i mean...???

----------


## Chris Baird

I'll get some photos out in about a week.

----------


## Lee

Well don't do it on my account; I'm broke, and seeing your photos makes me distressed.

----------


## Chris Baird

There was a time in the past when I used to wonder if it was a good or an evil act that the lion ate the antelope; now, as Nietzsche would say, I think it is beyond "good and evil"; it just is.

----------


## mandoman15

Chris, is the mando in the photos your first attempt at an f style, or... have you spent years making them behind that scenes...mandolins so hideous that you locked them up in a closet labled taxes, and have only recently perfected your design to the point where you'd show a sampler to us? because if that is your first...or tenth attempt at making f styles, the common passerby might mistake them, as being made by a veteran florentine luthier-god...

----------


## Don Grieser

Chris had that beautiful F4 at RockyGrass and I was lucky enough to get my hands on it. Spectacular craftsmanship and that wonderful round hole tone. Whoever gets that one is one lucky mando player. The inlay was absolutely stunning and the detail work everywhere was top notch including the finish. It was a pleasure to meet you, Chris, and Andy Statman sure had some high praise for that F4 too.

----------


## Chip Booth

Come on Chris, where's the finished pics?  

Chip

----------


## Chris Baird

Hey, I'm on luthier's time. I go into the shop for a week and when I come out its two months later. The pics will be out soon, which means sometime this year.

----------


## man doh

Hey Chris, No need to waste time posting pics just hang out in that shop.

----------


## Grace

I agree about spending time taking pictures - spend as much as possible in the shop, for obvious reasons....I'll get my octave faster. G

----------


## PaulD

We'll have to drive to Moab and set up a Web cam in Chris' shop... and a vending machine so he never has to come out!  I look forward to more pics. You do great work, Chris. I wish I had a budget right now to jump on your waiting list.

----------


## mandoman15

yeah chris thats a great idea, a webcam, and have a link on your website, so we can see periodically...say every five minutes...check in on your progress....:D

----------


## berkeleymando

I browsed Chris' web site this morning and saw that he added a gallery and some new sound clips:

http://www.archesmusic.com/Fstylegallery.htm

----------


## Eric F.

Yowser! Is that yours?

----------


## berkeleymando

> Yowser! Is that yours?


Yes, I am waiting at home for Fedex to deliver it some time in the next few hours...wish me luck, I hope I don't end up in the ER with a case of traumatic shock.

----------


## Chris Baird

Wow, didn't take long for that cat to jump out of the bag. I just updated the site about 45 mins ago.

----------


## berkeleymando

Yes! I received this mandolin minutes after I osted my "I'm waiting.." post above.

This mandolin is SPECTACULAR. I am very happy today.

----------


## Chris Baird

Here are a few pics for the public record. The mandolin is by no means perfect but I'm quite happy with it. I shot for the vintage look and sound. It has a good vintage oval hole tone. There are sound clips and more pics on the website Sound Clips.

----------


## Chris Baird

....

----------


## Chris Baird

I left the airbrush holstered for this one. The stain applied by hand.

----------


## Chris Baird

....

----------


## Chris Baird

Last an artsy fartsy shot.

----------


## mandoman15

as i am the first person to reply to this let me start out by saying that this is not just a stunning peice of art and an amazing looking instrument, you really captured that vintage feel. Really incredible, keep up the good..no...amazing work.

----------


## kyblue

Beautiful work. #

I'm glad I'm on your list.

Paula

----------


## Eric F.

Berkeleymando, we need a full report on its sound pronto!

----------


## Jim M.

> Beautiful work. #
> 
> I'm glad I'm on your list.
> 
> Paula


Ditto   

Someone needs to post these next to pictures of the Gilchrist F4. I bet it would be hard to tell which is which if you can't see the headstock.

----------


## Chris Baird

Oh, I've already tried that, you can certainly tell the difference.

----------


## Chris Baird

But, here are some interesting vintage Gibson shots to compare against.

----------


## Chris Baird

Another vintage Gibson. I have lots more vintage pics but I'll refrain from posting them all. I tried to get my hands on all the old F4s that I could before I started this.

----------


## PaulD

> The mandolin is by no means perfect but I'm quite happy with it.


Chris, I'm sure you could point out the "flaws" to us, but that looks to me to be about as close to perfection as one could get! From what I can tell through my tinny computer speakers here at work it sounds great. I like the version of Ashokan Farewell you posted.

pd

----------


## phynie

hubba hubba!

----------


## man doh

Chris, 
Looks awesome. 

Is this really scroll #1 or you got a few others hidden somewhere?

----------


## good_ol_al_61

Hey Chris,

Enough showing off already! Get back to work on mine.  

That is the finest F4 style I have ever seen!

Sincerest Congratulations!

----------


## berkeleymando

I thought to give an idea of the case made by Rob Anderson for this mandolin.

----------


## berkeleymando

.....

----------


## berkeleymando

.....

----------


## Chip Booth

Look at that finish! I wanna see more pics

----------


## mandoJeremy

That is a really great looking mandolin Chris. I can't wait to see an F-5 from you.

----------


## Moose

I just "drooled" on my keyboard!## -

----------


## Ken Sager

> That is a really great looking mandolin Chris. #I can't wait to see an F-5 from you.


Great big ME TOO! But I will wait, and happy to wait.

Beautiful mandolin Chris.

----------


## PaulD

> I just "drooled" on my keyboard!##


Seems to be a lot of that happening here. I think the Cafe needs to sell a new product... the DroolGuard

----------


## Chris Baird

Thanks for all the compliments, and yes, I forgot to give credit to Rob Anderson for building a very nice vintage-esqe case. He did a great job.

----------


## Chip Booth

Just saw this pick of the new F4 in the "Post a pic of Your Scroll" thread.



Wow.

----------


## mandoman15



----------


## Chip Booth

http://www.archesmusic.com/Fstylegallery.htm

The link to all the pics of the F4 from Chris' website.

Chip

----------


## Tom C

Wow that is beautiful. If I get back my 2 10% pay cuts plus the 50% one I just took in the form of a loan, I will have to speak to Chris.

----------


## Jonathan James

Absolutely stunning. He really captured the beauty of the teens F4 with his own added twist. Congrats and enjoy!

----------


## Glassweb

Great looking mandolin! How does it sound? Anyone?

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Almost 15 years later and I now own this beauty (the F4). I've had it for a few months and am incredibly happy with it. 

As I have said elsewhere, the fit & finish on Chris's mandolins (I own an FTO and have played a few others) is up there with best. 

The neck/fretwork/fingerboard on this thing make it absolutely dreamy to play. Tonally, it's very much an oval-holed instrument; sweet, bell-like overtones and sustain with full mids and lows. 

This one will be staying with me for some time to come! 

I hope Chris is doing as well as possible and, especially, building his amazing instruments again, soon!

----------

